# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  طلبات الكتب ( لطلاب الهندسة الكهربائية والاتصالات)

## أميرة قوس النصر

هنا نستقبل طلبات الكتب  الالكترونيه 
ما عليك سوى وضع اسم الكتاب كامل واسم المؤلف وفي حال توفره 
ننشره في موضوع مستقل لتعم الفائدة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انت شو تخصصك؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## khaldun904

كتاب معمارية الحاسوب  ..... لو سمحت 
computer organization & design    FOR PATTERSON & HNSY

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

computer organization & design FOR PATTERSON & HENNESSY




http://www.mininova.org/tor/946977
أو
http://books.google.jo/books?id=1lD9...age&q=&f=false
او
http://pdfdata****.com/download_file...an,+1997)+.pdf

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon4:

----------


## حنين المحسيري

بدي كتاب اشارات وانظمة بالعربي

----------


## rimas

مرحبا ممكن غلبة بدي شرح لمادة الالكترونيات 1 باسرع وقت وشكرا كتيرلالكم

----------

